# Preseed reviews



## IMISSCOFFEE

So now that we're on to our third month, I am considering using Preseed--has anyone used it? got a BFP? liked it/disliked it? I know there was a Preseed thread a while back but can't seem to find it.

Thanks for any reviews!


----------



## RedRose

I've used pre seed this cycle as I don't have much EWCM.

I didn't like applying it internally, and I think it made quite a lot of the semen slip out, but overall it was a good product and I would buy again.

Just need a BFP now!

Good luck to you xx


----------



## neverknew50

try pg 3 of threads its there-good thread & huge list of bfps. even if you dont need it for the cm- it helps the sperms survive x


----------



## makeithappen

myself & my dh were ttc for 5 months! last cycle i read on here about preseed so we gave it ago...................................

...................and what do ya know, we got our :bfp:

i honestly believe preseed did the trick for us! give it a go!

good luck on gettin your own :bfp:

xx


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

Thanks ladies...I did find the thread after a bit more searching....it is a great thread...Anyone who used it....did you use it more than one day/on your peak day/before peak day/and does one box suffice for all of the fertile days? I appreciate all your feedback!


----------



## RedRose

I had trouble finding my Ovulation this cycle, so I ended up using all the pre seed in the week before O :dohh:


----------



## makeithappen

i was using opk's as well as preseed you could say i was pretty desperate lol!

so wen i got a faint line i used it, then used it once more 2 days later wen a very dark line showed on opk! so only used it twice! but theres loads in a tube to cover your fertile days! just use it wisely, i never used the recommened amount, i felt i would be too much & a bit of a waste, so i used a little less. 

xx


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

Thank you make it happen! I also use OPK's--I have found them extremely helpful since I never OV 14 days after AF. I'll follow your "recipe" since you seemed to have such luck! GL with your pregnancy!


----------



## saraendepity

loved it loved it loved it!! got my little girl 2nd cycle of usong it - never used a whole aplication at one time tho...good luck

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Crypto1976

I have used it, but there is a very comprehensive review of it in the LTTTc section of this site that has made me have second thoughts. Have a wee looky....XX


----------



## neverknew50

Crypto1976 said:


> I have used it, but there is a very comprehensive review of it in the LTTTc section of this site that has made me have second thoughts. Have a wee looky....XX

Gosh just looked & know im confused...off to nosey on the web site cheers x


----------



## lili24

I have bought some to use this cycle too but the thread in LTTTC has put me off a bit because I don't really need any more ewcm, just thought I'd get the pre-seed because I've heard so many success stories! Think I'll still give it a go though x


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

Whoa...i just read a few posts too and the most compelling is the one where the doctor said no cm is preferable to any lube! What's a girl to do? On the one hand, some women have had success and on the other it could be linked to m/c because it doesn't filter out the weaker spermies??? YIKES. I don't think I need lube, as I am lubed during OV, but not as much as I used to be before we were TTC (literally used to have it dripping down my legs) sorry if TMI. Should i still try it?????? Now I really am baffled.


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies, 

I used preseed for the first time last month. I thought it felt quite nice, didnt use nearly as much as it said to though as i wasnt really short of :blush:It did seem to keep everthing inside though instead of it all running out after. I got a BFP but it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy. I think it probably help the little swimmers get to the egg, just need it to stick next time!


----------



## seekingbaby#1

I got my bfp this month after using preseed for the first time. But I just read the thread in Lttc and its scaring me because of chemical pregnancies and m/c. I'm hoping and praying my lil bean sticks....

Good luck ladies, baby dust to all ttc!!!


----------



## DH-J

My little woman and I are using preseed, no BFP yet, but just as a lubricant, it's pretty good stuff. I see no reason that it shouldn't work as advertised in the 'optimal enviroment' area as well. :D


----------



## sonyabazonya

:dust:If you ladies are having trouble with EWCM you should try taking Evening Primrose Oil from cd 1 until you ovulate. It lowers cholesterol alleviates pms symptoms and helps your body produce a lot more EWCM. All the reviews I've read from woman taking have said that it boosted the amount by alot. This is my first month trying it, if you want I'll let you know how it goes. Good Luck and much :dust: to you!


----------



## lissaloo

i have used it for 2 cycles now but no bfp as yet . i will continue to use it though !!


----------



## BabyDancer34

neverknew50 said:


> try pg 3 of threads its there-good thread & huge list of bfps. even if you dont need it for the cm- it helps the sperms survive x

Hi, Really interested in this thread as we've been using Preseed. We always need something as I'm quite small and DH isn't!! We were using one that apparently stops spermies swimming so we switched this month. I'm really interested to find the thread you were referring too but have spent a while searching and can't find it. Can I do a search on the threads? Thanks for your help. :thumbup:


----------



## tansey

Ladies in the LTTTC have very sensitive fertility issues that you may not be aware of and that is why they are in that section. What they are talking about may seem like a normal post about preseed to those without any issues but it really isn't. They may have specific reasons why they can't use it or don't recommend it to one another. 
For those TTC with no known problems preseed is perfectly fine if you need some lubrication.


----------



## 555ann555

I think you made a great point Tansey :) It is a completely different scenario.

I'll be using it every time we BD this month because we always use a lube anyway and I don't want to risk having any un-sperm-friendly-lube lurking around in there when I do get to my fertile stage, but not a chance I'd use the whole application amount, it'd be quirting out :blush: 



*One thing I'd say is although it is brilliant as an internal lube, it has the same issue as KY as a handjob lube in that it goes totally sticky after 30 seconds out in the air! :rofl: Still you live and learn, eh?!* 

Hubby wasn't best pleased, you'd have thought I was playing with prit-stick :rofl:


----------



## sambam

Crypto1976 said:


> I have used it, but there is a very comprehensive review of it in the LTTTc section of this site that has made me have second thoughts. Have a wee looky....XX

i read that post as well.. and was a bit worried. i had just bought some pre-seed, stil used it this month anyway !... i was due af y.day, and nothing yet !... hubby is out with my car so i cant even go and buy a test !!

i didn't think it was all that great to be honest


----------



## tryingtochill

preseed didn't work for me last month but i'm willing to try using it again since i don't get much CM.


----------



## Guerita

I think it's worth pointing out that pre-seed isn't a fertility aid in any way, it is just a sperm friendly lubricant. It can't replace EWCM. We tend to need lube when we BD so we bought pre-seed as we wanted something that would not be harmful. But if you don't normally use lube or you can do without it, then don't use it and save your money. I am also taking EPO and I already drink loads of water.


----------

